
Show HN: Video reporting of problems directly in your web app - zlatkov
http://demo.sessionstack.com/reporting
======
zlatkov
Hey, guys! One of the developers behind SessionStack here. Looking for some
feedback about the idea of allowing users to record problems directly in web
apps instead of filling up forms, attaching screenshots or doing remote
desktop sessions with the support team. During the recording of the problem,
all unhandled JavaScript errors are being logged with the corresponding stack
traces to provide additional context.

